

Tiny Scala high-performance, async web framework, inspired by Sinatra - hippich
https://github.com/scalatra/scalatra

======
jameskilton
As a Rubyist who has had a hard time understanding the draw of Scala, I don't
understand why I would use this library/framework. The Ruby and Java/Scala/etc
communities seem to have vastly differing definitions of "tiny". Compare this
to the source code of Sinatra[1]. Sinatra is very easy to navigate, and it's
implemented completely in just 5 files (could technically be more, base.rb is
a little over 2k lines). While Scalatra here is a seeming explosion of
libraries, tools, and the usual multi-nested Java directory structure.

From the little I do know about Scala, it seems to me like you should be able
to make a full Sinatra clone in Scala in as many lines and files as Sinatra,
or less.

I guess what I'm trying to ask is this: If Scalatra is supposed to be "Tiny"
why is it so big and complicated?

[1] [https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra](https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra)

